# any recent tarpon sightings??



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

what the title says..


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*sightings*

Have been to PA jetties 8 times in last two weeks... once saw 6 or 8 and once saw one all 40" fish.

Have been to Packery twice... nata

Talked to Terry Neal at Port Mansfield... very few seen there.

Talked to Captain Lowtide.... had seen a couple at POC.

Am going to POC Wednesday AM.... will report Wednesday day evening.

TC


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

roger that


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Alan, I think with these little cool fronts coming through, the fish will be moving out of the northern waters. But, with the cooler water, the big trout should be in East Matty. 

How's thangs in Nawlins?


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

yup, them big fatties should start to stage up around the sand flats with mud close by after a couple more fronts once that water temp drops. 

things are going good here, cant belive its already been a month, going by pretty fast, work is starting to pick up. guna try and make it out on the water this sunday. if the weather man isnt lieing.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tarpon are still to be caught near jetties at Port Isabel. Tarpoin have been caught in November down there.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

That's when the former State Record was caught.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

looks like its guna be TUNA TIME for me here in LA

trying to get a trip put together, wana wrestle them bad boys on a fly rod !!!!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Sightings*

Went to POC Wednesday... went out Pass & 15 miles South.... Nata,,,,, no bait.....went North to jetties.....jumped 8 little guys,,,,3 footers.... caught lots of 30 - 35 lb jacks & reds.

going to PA jetties today.

TC


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I fished the SPI jetties via Boat the past 8 out of 9 days. The 18th through 26th. With a break for the cold front on that wednesday. Many Tarpon have been seen rolling, Jumped and Caught. I landed about a 100-120lber on Sunday the 19th.




























Monday the 20th we drove up the beach to Mansfield and about 5 miles North of the end of the road we came across some birds that where on a nice packed bait ball. There were A LOT of BIG Tarpon rolling through them too. We tried casting from the bars but there were too far out and too rough. So we decided to haul back to the Sea Ranch and take the boat up. Well by the time we made it back to the boat. Got fuel, food, ect and made it back to the area we saw them it had been almost 2 hours and they had split. We worked the area looking for them for a few hours to no avail.

Then on Friday the 24th i jumped a 20lber and landed a 20lber. Lots of little ones rolling around that day. I was just tossing a freelined mullet up close to the rocks where they were rolling and was getting hits. Took pics but dont have them yet.

We hit it hard everyday. Serveral other boats reported catching a few tarpon. I think only a total of 4 or 5 have been caught this past week. I was out fishing with my Uncle Capt. Bryan Ray in his bay boat. There were lots of sharks too. We caught more sharks than tarpon.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh and Kings were in the area a couple days too. We counted 32 Kings go airborn chasing bait one afternoon. One that i didnt see but my uncle did, and scared the poo out of him, launched over the boat right over my head by about a foot and back into the water. They were chasing mullet that happened to be hiding by the boat. Right after the one jumped over my head i hooked one. One almost jumped into the back of the boat and we saw a couple more almost jump into another boat. It was pretty wild.


----------



## D-Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Well I don't go looking for them, but I jumped two on Saturday and caught one on Sunday at SLP. It was about 40" long. It was fun and my first. I got a picture of it and then released unharmed.


----------

